# «Αναλφάβητους αναγνώστες» δημιουργεί το Διαδίκτυο;



## Elsa (Jul 29, 2008)

Το βρήκα στην (δικτυακή, παρεμπιπτόντως) «Καθημερινή» και ρίχνω εδώ απόσπασμα για συζήτηση, παρ' όλο που μάλλον έχουμε μείνει τρεις κι ο κούκος... Ακόμα κι ο καλός μου ο κότσυφας την έκανε (ή ζευγάρωσε και δεν κάνει τον κόπο να ξελαρυγγιάζεται πλέον)

Σχόλιο (επί του άρθρου, όχι επί της ουσίας του θέματος): Πρόκειται για μετάφραση-συρραφή πολύ εκτενέστερου άρθρου των New York Times και περιέχει στοιχεία που θα μπορούσαν να απασχολήσουν και το thread _Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες_. Εντύπωση μου κάνει η μετάφραση του “Pride and Prejudice” σε «Προκατάληψη και Περηφάνια» ενώ θαρρώ πως είναι οικείο και καθιερωμένο το «Περηφάνια και Προκατάληψη». 
Όσο για την αλλαγή φύλου του Elie Wiesel...τι να υποθέσω; Ελπίζω οτι είναι αβλεψία.

_«Αναλφάβητους αναγνώστες» δημιουργεί το Διαδίκτυο;
The New York Times
.......................................................................................
Καθώς ολοένα και λιγότεροι έφηβοι διαβάζουν βιβλία στην παραδοσιακή του μορφή, αρκετοί υποστηρίζουν ότι το Διαδίκτυο ενισχύει τον αναλφαβητισμό και μειώνει τα ποσοστά αυτοσυγκέντρωσης. Επιπλέον, ισχυρίζονται, ότι καταστρέφει μια πολύτιμη κουλτούρα, η οποία διαιωνίζεται μόνο χάρη στο διάβασμα βιβλίων. Αλλοι, ωστόσο, επισημαίνουν ότι το Διαδίκτυο έχει γεννήσει ένα νέο είδος διαβάσματος που δεν πρέπει να αγνοηθεί από τα σχολεία και την κοινωνία. Το Διαδίκτυο, άλλωστε, εμπνέει μια νεαρή σαν τη Νάντια να διαβάζει και να γράφει αντί να περνάει τον ελεύθερο χρόνο της μπροστά στην τηλεόραση.
......................................................................................
Ελάχιστοι απ’ όσους πιστεύουν στις δυνατότητες του Διαδικτύου αρνούνται την αξία των βιβλίων. Ισχυρίζονται, ωστόσο, ότι δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό να πιστεύει κανείς ότι ένα παιδί μπορεί να διασκεδάσει διαβάζοντας την «Προκατάληψη και Περηφάνια». Προσθέτουν δε, ότι το διάβασμα στο Διαδίκτυο ενισχύει τις πιθανότητες των νέων παιδιών να αποκτήσουν μια καλή θέση εργασίας στην ψηφιακή εποχή. Ορισμένοι «ευαγγελιστές» του Διαδικτύου, μάλιστα, επιμένουν ότι τα παιδιά πρέπει να εξετάζονται πάνω στις ικανότητές τους να αναζητήσουν θέματα στον κυβερνοχώρο, όπως εξετάζονται και στην απλή ανάγνωση.

Στον αντίποδα, βέβαια, οι επικριτές του Διαδικτύου επιμένουν ότι δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία που να αποδεικνύουν ότι το διάβασμα κειμένων online βελτιώνει την ικανότητα ανάγνωσης του ατόμου. «Σ’ ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, η ικανότητα των ανθρώπων να συγκεντρώνουν το μυαλό τους σ’ ένα συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα κινδυνεύει», λέει η πρόεδρος του Εθνικού Κέντρου των ΗΠΑ για την Υποστήριξη των Τεχνών, Ντάνα Τζίοϊα. «Θα δεχόμουν, ευχαρίστως, τους ισχυρισμούς των υποστηρικτών του Διαδικτύου αν δεν έβλεπα μια ευρύτερη πτωτική τάση στην ικανότητα των νέων στην ανάγνωση και την κατανόηση κειμένων σ’ όλες τις εξετάσεις αυτού του τύπου», προσθέτει.
Iκανότητες που δεν διδάσκονται
Από την πλευρά της, η καθηγήτρια του Πανεπιστημίου του Μίσιγκαν, Ελίζαμπεθ Μπιρ Μότζι επιμένει ότι το διάβασμα στο Διαδίκτυο βοηθάει τους νέους να αναπτύξουν ικανότητες που δεν διδάσκονται στα σχολεία. Πρόσφατη μελέτη, μάλιστα, έδειξε ότι οι βαθμοί των μαθητών από οικογένειες χαμηλών εισοδημάτων βελτιώθηκαν όταν τους δόθηκε πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο. «Πρόκειται για παιδιά που σίγουρα δεν θα διάβαζαν τίποτε απολύτως στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους», λέει η καθηγήτρια Ψυχολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Μίσιγκαν, Λίντα Τζάκσον, η οποία πραγματοποίησε τη σχετική έρευνα. «Οταν τους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να μπουν στο Διαδίκτυο, ωστόσο, άρχισαν να διαβάζουν», υπογραμμίζει.

Ακόμα και οι εθισμένοι στο Διαδίκτυο, πάντως, μπορούν καμιά φορά να μαγευτούν από τον κόσμο του βιβλίου. Η Νάντια, για παράδειγμα, διάβασε τα απομνημονεύματα της Ελι Βίζελ από το Ολοκαύτωμα με τίτλο «Νύχτα» και στη συνέχεια η μητέρα της έφερε από τη βιβλιοθήκη ένα ακόμα παρόμοιο ανάγνωσμα, το βιβλίο «Εχω Ζήσει Χίλια Χρόνια» της Λίβια Μπίτον Τζάκσον. Η λεπτομερής περιγραφή της ζωής στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης των ναζί έκοψε την ανάσα της μικρής Νάντιας. Ελπίζοντας ότι θα κρατήσει το ενδιαφέρον της ζωντανό, η κ. Κόνικ τής έφερε ένα φανταστικό μυθιστόρημα με τίτλο «Το Ασημένιο Αγόρι». Η Νάντια κατάφερε να διαβάσει το πρώτο κεφάλαιο, αλλά σύντομα αποτραβήχτηκε και πάλι στα διασκεδαστικά κείμενα του Διαδικτύου._


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2008)

Βλέπω ότι και ο ποιητής Ντάνα Τζόια άλλαξε φύλο.

Ας διαβάσω καλύτερα το αγγλικό...


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή στο διαδίκτυο βλέπω λογής λογής αποδόσεις του ονόματός του, ο νομπελίστας Elie Wiesel προφέρεται *Έλι Βιζέλ*. Το Έλι είναι υποκοριστικό του Eliezer, Ελιέζερ. Ο τονισμός του Βιζέλ στη λήγουσα είναι από τα γαλλικά και τον έχουν κρατήσει και στην Αμερική (αλλά έχουν ανεβάσει τον τόνο στο Έλι). Αν θέλετε να τον βρείτε στον Πάπυρο, θα πρέπει να ψάξετε στο _Βήσελ, Ελί_ (κούνια που τους κούναγε).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2008)

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ξεπέρασαν τους σκοπέλους. Δημοσίευσαν το ίδιο άρθρο περιληπτικά και παρέλειψαν κάθε αναφορά σε αρσενικούς και θηλυκούς αγνώστους (για τον μεταφραστή).

Ί_ντερνετ εναντίον βιβλίων
Τα βιβλία δεν είναι το πιο αγαπημένο πράγμα για τη Νάντια Κόνικ. Αντίθετα, όπως πολλοί άλλοι έφηβοι, η 15χρονη Νάντια είναι εθισμένη στο Ίντερνετ. Περνά τουλάχιστον 6 ώρες την ημέρα μπροστά στο κομπιούτερ στο σπίτι της σε προάστιο του Κλίβελαντ. Η Νάντια τσεκάρει τα e-mail της και σερφάρει στο myyearbook.com, έναν ιστότοπο κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, διαβάζοντας μηνύματα ή αναρτώντας νεώτερα για τη διάθεσή της. Αναζητεί μουσικά βίντεο στο ΥouΤube και μπαίνει συχνά στο Gaia Οnline, ένα σάιτ τα μέλη του οποίου υποδύονται χαρακτήρες από καρτούν. Τον περισσότερο χρόνο της όμως τον περνά στο quizilla. com ή στο fanfiction. net, διαβάζοντας και σχολιάζοντας ιστορίες γραμμένες από άλλους χρήστες, βασισμένες σε βιβλία, τηλεοπτικές σειρές ή ταινίες. Η μητέρα της Ντέμπορα θα προτιμούσε η Νάντια, που είναι αριστούχος μαθήτρια, να διαβάζει και κάποιο βιβλίο. Όμως αυτή τη στιγμή λέει, «είμαι χαρούμενη που διαβάζει οτιδήποτε». Παιδιά όπως η Νάντια βρίσκονται στο επίκεντρο μιας παθιασμένης συζήτησης για το τι σημαίνει να διαβάζει κάποιος στην ψηφιακή εποχή. Ορισμένοι θεωρούν ότι οι ώρες που περνούν τα παιδιά στο Ίντερνετ αποτελούν εμπόδιο για το διάβασμα καθώς καταστρέφουν μια πολύτιμη κοινή κουλτούρα που υπάρχει μόνο μέσα από την ανάγνωση βιβλίων.
Όμως άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι το Ίντερνετ έχει δημιουργήσει ένα νέο είδος ανάγνωσης, ενώ μπορεί να αποτελέσει έμπνευση για ένα παιδί όπως η Νάντια να διαβάσει και να γράψει, αφού διαφορετικά θα περνούσε τον περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο της παρακολουθώντας τηλεόραση. Από την εποχή της εφεύρεσης της τηλεόρασης, υπήρχαν ορισμένοι που προειδοποιούσαν ότι τα ηλεκτρονικά ΜΜΕ θα καταστρέψουν την ανάγνωση. Η διαφορά τώρα, λένε κάποιοι ειδικοί, είναι ότι όταν κάποιος αφιερώνει χρόνο στο Διαδίκτυο, είτε αναζητεί κάτι στο Google είτε ψάχνει να μάθει για την Μπρίτνι Σπιρς, τελικά, διαβάζει κείμενο. _


----------



## efi (Jul 29, 2008)

Νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα να τεθεί και να μεταφραστεί το θέμα ''illiteracy vs aliteracy''.


----------



## danae (Jul 30, 2008)

...και ίσως επίσης το κακό που προκαλούν στη γλώσσα οι κακές μεταφράσεις...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 30, 2008)

Μου φαίνεται οτι για να συζητήσουμε την ουσία του άρθρου έπρεπε να βάλω μόνο το αγγλικό κείμενο!  Εντυπωσιακό το πόση δύναμη έχει μια μετάφραση!


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Για να συζητήσουμε το άρθρο, θα πρέπει να πάρουμε βαθιά ανάσα, να το διαβάσουμε, δεύτερη βαθιά ανάσα, συζήτηση. Με βλέπω να χαλαρώνω στη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, οπότε θα αρχίσω να ξεσκάβω (κάποια άσκηση θα πρέπει να κάνω κι εγώ) παλιά νήματα που δεν έχουν απαντηθεί ολοκληρωμένα. :)


----------



## Elena (Jul 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή στο διαδίκτυο βλέπω λογής λογής αποδόσεις του ονόματός του, ο νομπελίστας Elie Wiesel προφέρεται *Έλι Βιζέλ*. Το Έλι είναι υποκοριστικό του Eliezer, Ελιέζερ. Ο τονισμός του Βιζέλ στη λήγουσα είναι από τα γαλλικά και τον έχουν κρατήσει και στην Αμερική (αλλά έχουν ανεβάσει τον τόνο στο Έλι). Αν θέλετε να τον βρείτε στον Πάπυρο, θα πρέπει να ψάξετε στο _Βήσελ, Ελί_ (κούνια που τους κούναγε).




Πάρε κι ένα Βήζελ να σου βρίσκεται. (Το Ιλάι Βηζέλ το αφήνω για άλλη φορά.)


:)

http://www.nissides.gr/greek/dokimia/7.html


----------



## Elsa (Jul 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Για να συζητήσουμε το άρθρο, θα πρέπει να πάρουμε βαθιά ανάσα, να το διαβάσουμε, δεύτερη βαθιά ανάσα, συζήτηση. Με βλέπω να χαλαρώνω στη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων, οπότε θα αρχίσω να ξεσκάβω (κάποια άσκηση θα πρέπει να κάνω κι εγώ) παλιά νήματα που δεν έχουν απαντηθεί ολοκληρωμένα. :)



Δεν σ' έπιασα κι απ' το λαιμό βρε παιδί μου! Μια κουβέντα είπα...
Τα παιδιά μου πάντως, σαφώς μείωσαν τις ώρες διαβάσματος από τότε που ασχολούνται με το διαδίκτυο και αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο, απλή λογιστική είναι δηλαδή. Και, καθώς στην ηλικία που είναι, προφανώς μπαίνουν κυρίως στο YouTube και τα συναφή ...επιμορφωτικά, αναγκαστικά βάζω περιορισμούς στις ώρες πρόσβασης. Αυτό όμως, είναι φαύλος κύκλος, γιατί τις λίγες ώρες που έχουν, τις διαθέτουν αποκλειστικά εκεί και δεν προλαβαίνουν να ασχοληθούν με πιο αξιόλογα πράγματα. Θα μου πείτε, άλλο λέω εγώ αξιόλογο και άλλο εκείνα...Τώρα το καλοκαίρι ξανάπεσαν πάλι στο διάβασμα, ελλείψει πρόσβασης...
Είναι τόσο συναρπαστικό, ενδιαφέρον και αχανές το διαδίκτυο που χανόμαστε εμείς, πόσο μάλλον τα παιδιά. Μήπως κι εγώ δεν μείωσα τον αριθμό των βιβλίων που διαβάζω; Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό ή κακό, αλλά είναι γεγονός.


----------

